# Valentine's Day gift! 2008 Opus X 22 Box and other goodies!



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

After smoking a BBMF that was gifted to me by Dave, it reaffirmed my dreams for getting an Opus X 22 Box. Well, Ursula, in all her generosity said, let's get one. Well, who am I to say no to the smart and loving Girl! 

Here are the pics:




























2008 Opus X 22 Box


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Valentine's gift! 2008 Opus X 22 Box and other goodies!*


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Valentine's gift! 2008 Opus X 22 Box and other goodies!*














































What can I say except I have a special girl that loves me!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Omg. Wow. Holy cow. I'm speechless.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Those are awesome. And 08 no less. Love those 05 to. You have a keeper there. Congrats on the awesome smokes and the awesome girl.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice pick up. I have the original release 2004 Opus 22 box I bought a few months back. Question, did your cigars not come in the cellophane? Or did you take them out? All the Opus 22 boxes I've ever seen usually have the cigars in the cellophane and then sitting in the coffin. I'm guessing you may have taken them off for the pics.

**AHH I know where you got these now!! LOL**


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Nice pick up. I have the original release 2004 Opus 22 box I bought a few months back. Question, did your cigars not come in the cellophane? Or did you take them out? All the Opus 22 boxes I've ever seen usually have the cigars in the cellophane and then sitting in the coffin. I'm guessing you may have taken them off for the pics.
> 
> **AHH I know where you got these now!! LOL**


Thanks David. I took them out of the cellophane for the pics. I figured since this is a gift from Ursula, I won't be gifting any of them out so the cellophane would be unnecessary.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice, at first I was happy for yup, now that i saw the pics I don't like you anymore lmao!

Nice pickups


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!! WOW!!!!! :crash::crash::crash::crash::bolt:

cant bump ya or i would!!!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Thanks David. I took them out of the cellophane for the pics. I figured since this is a gift from Ursula, I won't be gifting any of them out so the cellophane would be unnecessary.


I'm too scared to take mine out...lol. I also scared to smoke these as well. I may pick up another box someday, like an 08 or 09 to smoke and leave the 2004 box alone as it's a little extra special.

Great buy and enjoy each and every one of them!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It's only a cigar, torch em!! Special occasion smokes


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> It's only a cigar, torch em!! Special occasion smokes


You know it. That's my motto all along. If I can't smoke them, I don't want them. :thumb:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Very very nice, 05's and 06's and a full box of 08's. Holly Cow!
Nice pics.
Enjoy those sticks!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Very Nice Brother. I suspected your lady was cool when she hung out at the herf, and now this. WOW!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Veeral, I'll jump in the car tomorrow. Be there Saturday. I'm thinkin' we could smoke those up by Sunday evening. I'll bring an extra can of butane


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

WOW!!....I'd git smacked fer even dreamin about them! :faint:.


You ARE!!...A Very Lucky Man!!....:thumb: :ss


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Veeral, I think there's some drool on the right side of the box. You may want to wipe that up before you put these away so it doesn't affect the humidity.

Nice grab!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Very Nice Brother. I suspected your lady was cool when she hung out at the herf, and now this. WOW!


:thumb: Absolutely she is. Is even trying to take off from work for the March Herf for me.



Herf N Turf said:


> Veeral, I'll jump in the car tomorrow. Be there Saturday. I'm thinkin' we could smoke those up by Sunday evening. I'll bring an extra can of butane


I'll tell you what, if you can smoke 12 Opus cigars from saturday to sunday, you deserve em! LOL.



Reino said:


> Very very nice, 05's and 06's and a full box of 08's. Holly Cow!
> Nice pics.
> Enjoy those sticks!


Yep, those 05/06 are Forbidden Serie "Uno Dos Tres" Cigars. I don't think we have a review of those up......hmmmmm


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

:hail::hail::hail::drinking::clap2::banana::jaw::faint:
yup that pretty much sais it all


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Very nice pickup bro! Your girl is quite amazing!!


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Now thats true love. Nice.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

That is just awesome Veeral!!!!

BTW....can I borrow your girl till I get one too? LOL!!! 

Enjoy em buddy, hope to see some reviews!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

68 Lotus said:


> WOW!!....I'd git smacked fer even dreamin about them! :faint:.
> 
> You ARE!!...A Very Lucky Man!!....:thumb: :ss


Can always dream!



zeebra said:


> That is just awesome Veeral!!!!
> 
> BTW....can I borrow your girl till I get one too? LOL!!!
> 
> Enjoy em buddy, hope to see some reviews!


LOL. I'll ask her. :tongue1:



hoosiers2006 said:


> Now thats true love. Nice.


I'll let her know that buying cigars is true love! :thumb:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice gift from a nice girl! Cherish those Veeral just like you cherish her. :thumb:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

While Opus X is a take it or leave it cigar for me I must say that the Princesa D is a gorgeous cigar. Very nice pick up Veeral. You must have a special lady to go for that. 

ENJOY! :tu


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

This is too cool Veeral! This would be probably be my dream sampler! All of those vitolas are incredible, so gorgeous and classy!

I've got to meet Ursula some day haha!


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

absolutely beautiful sticks!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Amazing sticks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Your a lucky man enjoy bro!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> While Opus X is a take it or leave it cigar for me I must say that the Princesa D is a gorgeous cigar. Very nice pick up Veeral. You must have a special lady to go for that.
> 
> ENJOY! :tu


I'm hoping for the best with this box. Wish me luck!



donovanrichardson said:


> This is too cool Veeral! This would be probably be my dream sampler! All of those vitolas are incredible, so gorgeous and classy!
> 
> I've got to meet Ursula some day haha!


You let me know when you're available and we'll set something up for you visit the herf brothers over here!



TonyBrooklyn said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Your a lucky man enjoy bro!


I tell myself all the time. Hell, even she reminds me. LOL. :thumb:


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats Veeral , obviously you will be having a great Valentine's Day. I am sure you will also be doing something special for Ursula.

Anyway thanks for the awesome photos.

:thumb:


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, very nice! Those are all making my mouth water.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Veeral, I'll jump in the car tomorrow. Be there Saturday. I'm thinkin' we could smoke those up by Sunday evening. I'll bring an extra can of butane


I'll bring an ashtray...

Awesome pick up Veeral.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

dmgizzo said:


> Congrats Veeral , obviously you will be having a great Valentine's Day. I am sure you will also be doing something special for Ursula.
> 
> Anyway thanks for the awesome photos.
> 
> :thumb:


The weekend is all hers. Whatever she wants.:thumb:



Bleedingme said:


> Wow, very nice! Those are all making my mouth water.


Tell me about it. Imagine having the box sit in front of you for a few hours.



thegoldenmackid said:


> I'll bring an ashtray...
> 
> Awesome pick up Veeral.


Charlie, let me know when you decide to visit the northeast, we gotta meet up.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes we have to meet up so we can torch these ceeeegars!

Now get the green chili pepper PLEASE!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

WOW!! You lucky dog!! You've definitely got a keeper!

Tell Ursula to make a Puff account so I can bump her!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Animal said:


> WOW!! You lucky dog!! You've definitely got a keeper!
> 
> Tell Ursula to make a Puff account so I can bump her!


LOL. She's think you're a funny guy with your Valentine's Day heart bomb picture and your comments.


----------

